

Dell’s 10-inch Streak Pro, Release Date And Specs - kkunal
http://androidhogger.com/dells-10-inch-streak-pro-release-date-and-specs.html

======
ra
Please can this spam account be banned?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=kkunal>

